# Insanity



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Each OCtober they haunt the halls...waiting for the right time to strike...one word binds them together...INSANITY! Insanity is Absinthium Film's first full length feature which follows the lives and times of a handful of haunters who take their job with fear very seriously. See behind the scenes footage as these unique performers as they get ready for the scares. See exclusive interviews with veteran actors and newcomers as they share stories and thoughts about haunting. Witness actual scares firsthand caught on film! INSANITY features exclusive music from Jeff Nistcke, The Spirits of the Dead, and Ryan Farrell. For more information please visit us on theweb at: http://www.maniacalproductions.com/site/insanity.htm and experience INSANITY at it's finest.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Are you going to release it so its available for purchase?


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes we plan to have it available in August. There is a local horror convention in August that has expressed an interest in showing it in one of their movie rooms so that's the reason for the August release. Unless someting changes at this point we will have copies professionally pressed and shrink wrapped for sale throguht eh webstie and at the cons we do, but one we have at least a rough edit done we plan on throwign it out there to the distribution companies we have contacts with. We shall see about that (fingers and toes crossed)


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Cool, cool, I'll get a copy


----------

